# Sony XBR-55X900C w/LG EA8800 OLED frame/audio system



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Limited Edition XBR-55X900C w/LG OLED EA8800 frame/audio system











Sony X900C 4K UHD w/LG high performance 100w 3-way audio system built-into LG's OLED audio canvas frame.

You might ask how did this happen... We sold 12 LG OLED EA8800s as monitors which left us with a dozen beautiful frames w/great built-in audio systems that perfectly accommodate Sony's new 2015 ultra thin 4K 55" X900C UHD TV.

This unique combination of Sony's new ultra thin 4K TV looks stunning and performs beautifully integrated with LG's Gallery Edition Art Frame. LG's powerful 3-way 100 watt audio system delivers excellent audio quality and the frame greatly enhances the look of the TV.

Way cool!

-Robert


----------

